

Monkey's Brain Controls Robotic Arm - ImFatYoureFat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxIgdOlT2cY

======
ImFatYoureFat
Second video here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZn46l7uEKg>

